# Already making plans for next year



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm already making plans for next year. LOL Thinking of things we did that helped sales along this year. One was our new display. After we had been using it awhile I added labels where the display bars went. They were descriptions of the scents themselves, what some of the individual components were. I believe it boosted sales even more. Customers started picking up more to sniff and buy when they recognized a component they liked (like patchouli, or musk, etc.). Before that, a lot of customers just picked up what was familiar, not wanting to pick up everything on the display (though there are customers who don't mind doing just that LOL). Not all my soap names give a real clue as to what they smell like. Now that I'm in more stores I'm thinking I might incorporate this idea somehow on my labels too. (Esp. since there are no naked display bars to sniff.) Yet I like my non-cluttered, streamlined labels. But I'd like more sales even better. LOL What do you all think?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My boyfriend keeps telling me I need to educate people more..tell them whats so good about such and such and I know he's right but I just have not figured out how to do it in a small space. I've got small round labels that I put on the backs of certain soaps I make that tend to be softer than the other soaps, such as the castile soaps. It just gives a little care info. I'm thinking something like that would be nice, perhaps just on the display. Oh boy I do hate lots of wordy clutter though....


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

And it is wasted space Anita that wordy clutter. We had a nice placard at the entrance to our booth with photos and text talking about our process and the qualities of different stoneware fires and how this affected the product and it's usage and people walked right by it and asked the very questions that were answered in the display. We jerked it and filled the whole space with pots! Now printed info to slip in the bag is always a help. They will read later when examining their purchase and it will become part of why they choose you and tell their friends about you.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Customers must be different in different areas. New customers always pick up every single bar of soap and sniff. Some regulars then stick with their tried and true favorites. Other regulars enjoy asking me what is new and sniff all the new scents. One of the best things that I have done is to make a book with pictures and explanations of my farm and soap making. Those that are interested in learning more can just grab the book and check things out further. If I'm not busy with other customers I can then give more info but if not the book can explain everything. As far as labels go. I have been adding a tiny blurb on the front of the label if there is a special ingredient I want to highlight. For example if using my Coconut/Shea Butter recipe I will write that under the scent name in a smaller font. I don't do that for every scent but if there is something special I want to highlight I think it does help.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Mu customers are like Heathers. They take forever to pick out soap even if they are repeat customers and end up buying the same frgrance they boght the last time. I had been thinking about doing a slide show for my laptop and let it play but could not figure out where to put it since I need every inch of table sapce for my "stuff." I like the idea of a notebook. although that will take up a little space too. I still have people that cannot conprehend that I actually MAKE MY PRODUCT. 
I also add special info under or over the scent name.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

adillenal said:


> I still have people that cannot conprehend that I actually MAKE MY PRODUCT.


DITTO!! Also that the milk comes from *my* goats that *I* milk!

It wasn't bad at Farmer's Market this summer. People were more interested in a positive way. But I'm doing an indoor flea market/farmer's market for the winter and they seem to not really give a hoot, they just want a deal. The worst was this last Saturday. One of the other vendors was checking out the soap and we got to talking and she thought it was melt and pour and I told her no, I make it myself, own my own goats and do my own milking (she raised an eyebrow in disbelief). She mentioned it a few more times during the conversation (like I was gonna *admit* that it was really melt and pour and I don't *really* do all this work) and I finally pointed to my big white write-on board at the bottom and said "I even have a great milking doe for sale, if you'd like to try it yourself."  She took a sample.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We get the same thing. People just don't believe we actually make it. Even though our sign says "HANDMADE" Goat Milk Soap. What part of *handmade* don't they get? LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I was at a handcrafted only show yesterday and the day before. I was questioned by a shopper as to why I was allowed to sell there since I could not be selling a handcrafted product. I could tell by his face I never convinced him that I milk my own goats and make my own products. 
I also have a huge banner advertising handcrafted goat milk soaps and lotions. Guess they think it is handcrafted by workers in China.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That's interesting. I have never come across anybody that disbelieves I make my soap. People think it's neat that I milk cows and raise pigs and use those products in my soap. I guess this is a nice thing about my book. They can *see* everything I am talking about.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't have my goat photos up at this show since the wind was so bad. That always helps when I can point to Chloe the goat on the milkstand or her eating at the feed trough. This was only my second negative experience like this. The first one was also this year when a customer (looker) laughed and said she bet I was on about my 8th Chloe. In other words she thought Chloe (the goat) was a marketing angle. Chloe lives at my house and is one of my milkers. Her photo is on all of my labels as well as my banners. So I guess 2 naysayers in four years isn't all that bad.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think a lot of words on a label will make much difference to most people. Look at perfume, it just says the name of the fragrance - not what it smells like. You have to sniff. Even if you described it, people would still want to sniff. Your labels are very clean, high-end, classy looking....don't add. I think the names of any product should make you want to sniff. JMO


----------

